# September Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 September 2006)

Greetings eveyone and welcome to the September stock tipping competition!    The month's competition is again being Sponsored by Otrader. Otrader is a streamlined, easy-to-use portfolio management tool for stock, option, warrant, futures and CFD traders. If you are looking for portfolio mangement software please pay them a visit and see how Otrader can make your life easier!   

We had quite a few entrants who did not qualify or were late in entering this month so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM.

Could all entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Good luck to all entrants for the September competition!   

Here is the list this month:


----------



## Realist (1 September 2006)

2 hours into a month long competition and I am 56th out of 56.

A distant last.   :bad:


----------



## Julia (1 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> 2 hours into a month long competition and I am 56th out of 56.
> 
> A distant last.   :bad:




Ah, but Realist, how often do the horses from the back do a last minute race to the front!    All that confidence couldn't be misplaced.

Cheers
Julia


----------



## Realist (1 September 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Ah, but Realist, how often do the horses from the back do a last minute race to the front!    All that confidence couldn't be misplaced.
> 
> Cheers
> Julia





Oh good grief, I am now down 38.46% in just 4 hours.   

I'm getting beaten like a narc at a biker party.    

Has anyone ever done so poorly so quickly before?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (1 September 2006)

Joe, my tip was SMY, as its still not on the tip list


----------



## Joe Blow (1 September 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Joe, my tip was SMY, as its still not on the tip list




That list won't be changing (they are just screenshots from this morning) but you can check out the current rankings here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Just give it a few seconds to load. You are currently ranked 8th.


----------



## chennyleeeee (2 September 2006)

Has anyone selected a stock thats 11 dollars before? LOL

CHENNY


----------



## shaneric (4 September 2006)

nevermind


----------



## Realist (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> 2 hours into a month long competition and I am 56th out of 56.
> 
> A distant last.   :bad:





And today I have gone from 56th to 2nd!!    :beat:


----------



## dj_420 (8 September 2006)

that would have been a good one to have some $ on realist. 77% in what two days!!

nice work, i thought i was going well with JML


----------



## Realist (8 September 2006)

cathers_420 said:
			
		

> that would have been a good one to have some $ on realist. 77% in what two days!!
> 
> nice work, i thought i was going well with JML




I'm first place now!!

Unfortunately I had no real money on it though....


----------



## brisvegas (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I'm first place now!!
> 
> Unfortunately I had no real money on it though....




how do you turn this guy off?


----------



## Joe Blow (8 September 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> how do you turn this guy off?




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=3970


----------



## brisvegas (8 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=ignore&u=3970




thank you


----------



## son of baglimit (8 September 2006)

i'll listen to ya realist - cos im still intrigued how u picked them - still sitting on massive loss - but its getting better by the day.

theres rumours now of a backdoor listing - probably a miner seeing c @ were based in perth.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> 2 hours into a month long competition and I am 56th out of 56.  A distant last. ...
> _________________
> [[ oops LOL ]] one week later
> I'm first place now!!



Hey Realist, you SURE that you won't end up last again LOL
(ps a jagger is a person who catches fish with a hook and no bait  - lol)


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> I'm first place now!!
> 
> Unfortunately I had no real money on it though....




What Volume does CEO trade, to make the SP spike 50%, Realist. What did it trade today in $ Value, $1500.00, what do the depth boards look like?.

Of course you didn't buy it, its a donkey. A primary school kid could trade it with his lunch money.

Probably a good one for the comp though, could do absolutley anything!


----------



## moses (9 September 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> What Volume does CEO trade, to make the SP spike 50%, Realist. What did it trade today in $ Value, $1500.00, what do the depth boards look like?.
> 
> Of course you didn't buy it, its a donkey. A primary school kid could trade it with his lunch money.
> 
> Probably a good one for the comp though, could do absolutley anything!




I thought that was Realist's point; and he's now made it very well.


----------



## canny (11 September 2006)

There's some great stocks in the Top 14 of the list at the moment.
Been some decent stories around. 
Hope you've all taken the JPR story on board (see thread).
Also heard good rumblings about EVE - and of courwse CDU is set to keep climbing. Can't go wrong!
What a happy month!!


----------



## Joe Blow (29 September 2006)

Well congrats to IGO4IT and kennas for taking out first and second place respectively in the September competition. IGO4IT hung on to the top spot with *AAR* and finished the month with an amazing 89.47% return! Kennas struggled on gamely with *AEX* but couldn't unseat the leader in the end and finished September with a very respectable 52.63% return! Congrats to both of you... and to all those who finished the month in positive territory! Better luck next month to those who didn't.

Could both of the winners please contact me via PM regarding your prizes.

Thanks again to Stock Scan for sponsoring the October competition, and the best of luck to all entrants!   

The final results for September are:


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> The final results for September are:



I make it average win of +0.7%.
But if you take out first and last, (like they do in the diving) that falls to -0.3%.  Any predictions about the mean for next month?

PS I notice Realist went from last to first to second last  - who says its volatile?


----------



## Realist (30 September 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I notice Realist went from last to first to second last  - who says its volatile?




Yeah CEO just about doubles or halves every few minutes, quite ridiculous really.


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Yeah CEO just about doubles or halves every few minutes, quite ridiculous really.



Question realist - can you make money on day trading with them?

I see some stocks - you go into the "market depth" and sell is about 5% higher than "buy",  and it only takes 2 transactions to send the "last sell" up 5% and down again.  You'd have to assume there's a fair chance that manipulation is going on as well (No doubt you experts have a term for such stocks).   Anyway not as if you can make any money - So what's the point of going there lol.  (except for tipping competition maybe?)

Reminds me of going to the horseraces.  Was talking to a friend who knows a bit about gambling - and more importantly gamblers (works in a casino) - who in turn knows a fellow who goes to the races and bets on the favourite to lose (can organise special odds with bookies apparently) - and almost without fail he cleans up every weekend.  - Only to go to the casino and lose it lol - Has lost many millions.    Maybe I'll stick to shares.


----------



## Realist (30 September 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Question realist - can you make money on day trading with them?




I very much doubt it, i would not buy CEO...   

It was just a fun stock for the comp...


----------

